# GK's problems



## G K

Ok, I had no idea where to post this.    

Anyway...

I have problems I'd like to get rid of.
My computer "skips". I was downloading a mP3 and the site reset, interrupting the download. This is what screwed my computer up. I've been living with jumping MIDIs, skipping games and stuttering computering altogether. HOWEVER, if I go online it's all fine.

I'm a major music person and I love my game music. I've lived with the Skipper but it's time for this Gilligan to move on.


----------



## Hellbreather

That makes no sense you say when your downloading which is ONLINE it skips yet you have said when you go online it's fine. Please revise this post and we might be able to help you there


----------



## G K

Ok.

If I'm OFFLINE it skips. If I go online it does not.

When I was downloading the mP3 I was online. When I got off it all started (the skipping)
Now when I get online it's fine.
Is that better?


----------



## Hellbreather

Yes that helps and please, don;t use that tone it sounds sarcastic or rude. If you want help and it's not clear to someone then expect to be asked to explain things clearer for people

In response I think your media player/s maybe broken what one/s are you using???


----------



## Charlie7940

> don;t use that tone it sounds sarcastic or rude.



I didn't find anything rude in his posts, personally I believe that was rude to say what you said 

GK, it would be helpful to know your complete system specs


----------



## Hellbreather

Yea okay your right. Sorry GK just having a bad day yesterday everyone seemed to be rude to me sorry that comment is cheerfully withdrawn.
But we are still waiting for your system specs


----------



## G K

Uh, ok...
o.o;
Systems specs? I don't know what that is, but..

I got this one thing to help it, "Active Download", but it's hard to use, and I've waited too long and now I can't use it. It's supposed to fix broken links...

I have Norton SystemWorks, and a thing for Spyware/Adware. 

And note again the problem has nothing to do with sound itself, it's the whole computer.


----------



## Hellbreather

We realise that GK 
By system spec we mean all the things in your computer like
What processor do you have
How much RAM do you have

Things like that it helps us to understand your computer a bit better and help us help you better


----------



## G K

Um...
I have a Windows XP... and I used to know how to check my RAM stuff, but I forgot.
I'm not too good with computer stuff, I'm afraid.


----------



## Hellbreather

Ahh well go to
Start -> Run and type in "Dxdiag" and give us all the information on that page please. And under the display tab it will have the Graphics card name we need that and under Music or sound there will be the sound card name we need that too


----------



## G K

Current Date/Time (I really don't think this is important, but... if you say so) Sat. April 9, 2005
Computer name: METALBEAR
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600)
Language: Engrish (English.  )
System Manu.: HP Pavilion 061
System Modle: DF210A-ABA a210n
BIOS: Ver. 3.19
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R)  CPU 2.50 GHz
Memory: 246 RAM
Page file: 558 used, 107 availible (that doesn't sound good to me...)
Direct X Ver.: Direct X 9.0 (4.09.0000.0900)
I'm going to post this first then get what else you need (I'd kill for this to be copy and paste... v.v; )


----------



## G K

OoO; I think I'm going to throw up...

Music Ports:
Microsoft Synth.  Software_  KernelMode?-No- In,Out, everything is out. Suports DSL yes, external no, Default port yes.

Realtek AC97 Audio. Software,  KernelMode-Yes- , In/Out Output, S. DSL Yes, External  No, default port no. 

Microsoft MIDI mapper [Emulated]. Hardware, no, output, no, no, no.
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated]. Hardware, no, output, no, no, no.


Default Port Acceleration: Not Availible.

(There's a test thing that has the stuff mentioned above on it.)

Notes: To test DirectMusic functionality, click the test button above.
No problems found.






I can't find a Graphics tab.


----------



## Hellbreather

It would be display not graphics


----------



## elmarcorulz

did you type that out? you could of just pressed print screen


----------



## G K

This is going to be broken up, btw sorry for the delay.

-----------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 4/9/2005, 17:51:15
       Machine name: METALBEAR
   Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 1 (2600.xpsp2_gdr.040517-1325)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: HP Pavilion 061
       System Model: DF210A-ABA a210n
               BIOS: Version 3.19
          Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.50GHz
             Memory: 246MB RAM
          Page File: 558MB used, 107MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0 (4.09.0000.0900)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.0000.0900 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Music Tab: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller
     Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
        Chip type: Intel(R) 82845G Graphics Controller
         DAC type: Internal
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2562&SUBSYS_3189109F&REV_03
   Display Memory: 64.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: hp mx703 Color Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 1280,1024
      Driver Name: ialmrnt5.dll
   Driver Version: 6.13.0001.3485 (English)
      DDI Version: 8
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 3/14/2003 04:14:34, 33792 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: ialmnt5.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 3/14/2003 04:13:04, 90395 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6622-11CF-B27E-8811A1C2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x8086
        Device ID: 0x2562
        SubSys ID: 0x3189109F
      Revision ID: 0x0003
      Revision ID: 0x0003
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_


----------



## G K

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&SUBSYS_3189109F&REV_02
        Manufacturer ID: 65535
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5410 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 2/17/2004 07:49:14, 538236 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0xF5F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: Yes
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5410 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 2/17/2004 07:49:14, 538236 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x41
           Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
        DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
     DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
    Acceleration: n/a
           Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
                  Realtek AC97 Audio, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
        Registry: OK
     Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
         Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x24C2
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/29/2002 08:00:00, 51968 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/29/2002 08:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HP PS2 Keyboard (2K - 3)
| Matching Device ID: acpi\pnp0303
| Upper Filters: PS2
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/29/2002 05:06:38, 51072 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/29/2002 04:27:02, 23424 bytes
| Driver: PS2.sys, 6/4/2001 16:00:00, 14112 bytes
| Driver: ps2.bat, 10/16/2002 18:57:10, 81920 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/29/2002 13:46:42, 38024 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/29/2002 04:27:02, 23424 bytes
| 
+ PS/2 Compatible Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f13
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/29/2002 05:06:38, 51072 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/29/2002 15:00:00, 22016 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/29/2002 13:46:42, 38024 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/29/2002 15:00:00, 22016 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.0000.0900)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider: Lucent Win Modem
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: bellsouth - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 58.7 GB
Total Space: 71.7 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST380012A

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 0.6 GB
Total Space: 4.6 GB
File System: FAT32
      Model: ST380012A

      Drive: E:
      Model: JLMS XJ-HD166S
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 08:00:00, 47488 bytes

      Drive: F:
      Model: SONY CD-RW  CRX215E5
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 08:00:00, 47488 bytes

I'm a fat, fat man.


----------



## G K

-.-; Why didn't I think this before..? *beaver dam...* (Knows something he could have done....)


----------



## G K

IT DIDN'T WORK...   

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2562&SUBSYS_3189109F&REV_03\3&61AAA01&1&10
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\ialmnt5.sys, 6.13.0001.3485 (English), 3/14/2003 04:13:04, 90395 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\ialmrnt5.dll, 6.13.0001.3485 (English), 3/14/2003 04:14:34, 33792 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\ialmdnt5.dll, 6.13.0001.3485 (English), 3/14/2003 04:13:00, 114748 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\ialmdev5.dll, 6.13.0001.3485 (English), 3/14/2003 04:12:44, 194427 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\ialmdd5.dll, 6.13.0001.3485 (English), 3/14/2003 04:11:54, 460866 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\ialmsbw.sys, 6.13.0001.3485 (English), 3/14/2003 04:14:28, 112288 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\ialmkchw.sys, 6.13.0001.3485 (English), 3/14/2003 04:14:16, 78496 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\hccutils.dll, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:09:40, 118784 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxsrvc.dll, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:11:06, 315392 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxpph.dll, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:23:12, 204800 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxeud.dll, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:22:00, 221184 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxcpl.cpl, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:18:48, 94208 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxcfg.exe, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:18:16, 487424 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxdiag.exe, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:20:06, 151552 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxdgps.dll, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:20:10, 45056 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxdev.dll, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:09:20, 147456 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxdo.dll, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:08:42, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrenu.lrc, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:09:50, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhenu.lhp, 3/11/2003 20:24:50, 55002 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:24:08, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhk.dll, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:11:30, 118784 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:11:56, 114688 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxress.dll, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:10:04, 503808 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhara.lhp, 3/11/2003 20:24:46, 56845 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxharb.lhp, 3/11/2003 20:24:48, 56845 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhchs.lhp, 3/11/2003 20:24:52, 56835 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhcht.lhp, 3/11/2003 20:24:56, 59052 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhdan.lhp, 3/11/2003 20:25:00, 58026 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhdeu.lhp, 3/11/2003 20:25:04, 60894 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxheng.lhp, 3/11/2003 20:25:08, 56580 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhesp.lhp, 3/11/2003 20:25:12, 58010 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhfin.lhp, 3/11/2003 20:25:14, 58889 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhfra.lhp, 3/11/2003 20:25:18, 60099 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhfrc.lhp, 3/11/2003 20:25:20, 60400 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhheb.lhp, 3/11/2003 20:25:22, 60392 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhita.lhp, 3/11/2003 20:25:28, 57891 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhjpn.lhp, 3/11/2003 20:25:32, 58967 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhkor.lhp, 3/11/2003 20:25:36, 62970 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhnld.lhp, 3/11/2003 20:25:40, 58738 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhnor.lhp, 3/11/2003 20:25:42, 58021 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhplk.lhp, 3/11/2003 20:25:44, 60037 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhptb.lhp, 3/11/2003 20:25:48, 57434 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhptg.lhp, 3/11/2003 20:25:50, 57965 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhrus.lhp, 3/11/2003 20:25:52, 59819 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhsve.lhp, 3/11/2003 20:25:56, 58024 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhtha.lhp, 3/11/2003 20:25:58, 60996 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhcsy.lhp, 3/11/2003 20:24:58, 58647 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhell.lhp, 3/11/2003 20:25:06, 60025 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhhun.lhp, 3/11/2003 20:25:26, 60988 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxhtrk.lhp, 3/11/2003 20:26:02, 58528 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrara.lrc, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:24:44, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrarb.lrc, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:24:46, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrchs.lrc, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:24:50, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrcht.lrc, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:24:54, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrdan.lrc, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:25:00, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrdeu.lrc, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:25:02, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxreng.lrc, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:25:08, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxresp.lrc, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:25:10, 159744 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrfin.lrc, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:25:14, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrfra.lrc, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:25:16, 159744 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrfrc.lrc, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:25:18, 159744 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrheb.lrc, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:25:22, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrita.lrc, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:25:28, 159744 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrjpn.lrc, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:25:30, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrkor.lrc, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:25:34, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrnld.lrc, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:25:38, 159744 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrnor.lrc, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:25:40, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrplk.lrc, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:25:44, 159744 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrptb.lrc, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:25:46, 159744 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrptg.lrc, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:25:48, 159744 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrrus.lrc, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:25:52, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrsve.lrc, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:25:54, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrtha.lrc, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:25:58, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrcsy.lrc, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:24:56, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrell.lrc, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:25:04, 163840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrhun.lrc, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:25:24, 159744 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxrtrk.lrc, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:26:00, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\wa301a.sys, 4.13.0001.3485 (English), 3/14/2003 04:13:12, 32823 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\wa301b.sys, 4.13.0001.3485 (English), 3/14/2003 04:13:12, 32823 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\a302.sys, 4.13.0001.3485 (English), 3/14/2003 04:13:16, 11319 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\a303.sys, 4.13.0001.3485 (English), 3/14/2003 04:13:22, 27703 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\a304.sys, 4.13.0001.3485 (English), 3/14/2003 04:13:26, 46647 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\a305.sys, 4.13.0001.3485 (English), 3/14/2003 04:13:30, 11831 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\a306.sys, 4.13.0001.3485 (English), 3/14/2003 04:13:34, 16439 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\a307.sys, 4.13.0001.3485 (English), 3/14/2003 04:13:38, 20535 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\a308.sys, 4.13.0001.3485 (English), 3/14/2003 04:13:42, 10807 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\a309.sys, 4.13.0001.3485 (English), 3/14/2003 04:13:48, 25655 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\a310.sys, 4.13.0001.3485 (English), 3/14/2003 04:13:52, 33335 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\a311.sys, 4.13.0001.3485 (English), 3/14/2003 04:13:56, 31287 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\a312.sys, 4.13.0001.3485 (English), 3/14/2003 04:14:36, 10807 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\a313.sys, 4.13.0001.3485 (English), 3/14/2003 04:14:42, 35383 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\a314.sys, 4.13.0001.3485 (English), 3/14/2003 04:14:46, 10807 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\vch.sys, 4.13.0001.3485 (English), 3/14/2003 04:14:02, 20021 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\ialmrem.dll, 6.13.0001.3485 (English), 3/14/2003 04:14:08, 73728 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\ialmgicd.dll, 6.13.0001.3485 (English), 3/14/2003 03:31:58, 1859584 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\ialmgdev.dll, 6.13.0001.3485 (English), 3/14/2003 03:33:16, 188416 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxext.exe, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:24:26, 90112 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxexps.dll, 3.00.0000.2082 (English), 3/11/2003 20:24:30, 32768 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\iAlmCoIn_v13.dll, 1.00.1000.0001 (English), 3/14/2003 04:13:08, 65536 bytes


----------



## G K

Name: Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Processor to I/O Controller - 2560 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2560&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&61AAA01&1&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(r) 82801DB/DBM USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller - 24CD
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24CD&SUBSYS_3189109F&REV_02\3&61AAA01&1&EF
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 08:00:00, 19328 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 08:00:00, 135552 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 08:00:00, 51968 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 08:00:00, 5120 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/18/2001 01:36:34, 67072 bytes

     Name: Intel(r) 82801DB Ultra ATA Storage Controller-24CB
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24CB&SUBSYS_3189109F&REV_02\3&61AAA01&1&F9
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 08:00:00, 4736 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 08:00:00, 23680 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.1135 (English), 10/24/2002 18:59:48, 87040 bytes

     Name: Intel(r) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C7
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C7&SUBSYS_3189109F&REV_02\3&61AAA01&1&EA
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 08:00:00, 19328 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 08:00:00, 135552 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 08:00:00, 51968 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/18/2001 01:36:34, 67072 bytes

     Name: Realtek AC'97 Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&SUBSYS_3189109F&REV_02\3&61AAA01&1&FD
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 02:32:34, 57856 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 03:01:00, 134272 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys, 5.03.0000.0900 (English), 12/12/2002 10:14:32, 45696 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\wdmaud.drv, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/29/2002 15:00:00, 22016 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\ksuser.dll, 5.03.0000.0900 (English), 12/12/2002 10:14:32, 4096 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ALCXWDM.SYS, 5.10.0000.5410 (English), 2/17/2004 07:49:14, 538236 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\ALSNDMGR.CPL, 2.02.0000.0013 (English), 2/17/2004 07:49:14, 14193152 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system\crlds3d.dll, 4.12.0001.2002 (English), 2/17/2004 07:49:20, 765952 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\a3d.dll, 4.12.0001.2009 (English), 2/17/2004 07:49:20, 65536 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\Audio3D.dll, 4.12.0001.2009 (English), 2/17/2004 07:49:20, 65536 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE, 1.02.0000.0000 (English), 2/17/2004 07:49:14, 50176 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ALCXSENS.SYS, 5.10.0000.3511 (English), 2/17/2004 07:49:14, 391424 bytes

     Name: Intel(r) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C4
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C4&SUBSYS_3189109F&REV_02\3&61AAA01&1&E9
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 08:00:00, 19328 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 08:00:00, 135552 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 08:00:00, 51968 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/18/2001 01:36:34, 67072 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM SMBus Controller - 24C3 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C3&SUBSYS_3189109F&REV_02\3&61AAA01&1&FB
   Driver: n/a


----------



## G K

Name: Intel(r) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C2&SUBSYS_3189109F&REV_02\3&61AAA01&1&E8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 08:00:00, 19328 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 08:00:00, 135552 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 08:00:00, 51968 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/18/2001 01:36:34, 67072 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801DB LPC Interface Controller - 24C0 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&61AAA01&1&F8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/29/2002 08:00:00, 35840 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_82\3&61AAA01&1&F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 08:00:00, 62976 bytes

     Name: Lucent Win Modem
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11C1&DEV_044C&SUBSYS_044C11C1&REV_02\4&2C53C0AE&0&50F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\ltmdmnt.sys, 8.27.0000.0000 (English), 3/8/2003 01:13:22, 624369 bytes

     Name: Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_3189109F&REV_10\4&2C53C0AE&0&10F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\RTL8139.sys, 5.396.0530.2001 (English), 8/17/2001 15:12:42, 23070 bytes


*big thing coming up. :/*


----------



## G K

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
   ddraw.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 284160 bytes
 ddrawex.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 24064 bytes
   dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 10496 bytes
    d3d8.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 1177600 bytes
 d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 8192 bytes
    d3d9.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 1634304 bytes
   d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 797184 bytes
 d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 590336 bytes
   d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 350208 bytes
  d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 34816 bytes
   dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 33040 bytes
  dplayx.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 217600 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 77824 bytes
 dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 76800 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 28160 bytes
  dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 16896 bytes
   dpnet.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 723968 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 3072 bytes
 dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 3072 bytes
 dpvoice.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 381952 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 80896 bytes
  dpvvox.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 112128 bytes
  dpvacm.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 19968 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 32768 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 68096 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 53520 bytes
  dinput.dll: 5.01.2600.1106 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 151552 bytes
 dinput8.dll: 5.01.2600.1106 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 168960 bytes
   dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 394240 bytes
     joy.cpl: 5.01.2600.1106 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 65536 bytes
   gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 76800 bytes
     pid.dll: 5.01.2600.1106 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 15:00:00 31744 bytes
  dsound.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 355328 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 1294336 bytes
  dswave.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 18432 bytes
   dsdmo.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 186880 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 491520 bytes
  dmusic.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 116736 bytes
  dmband.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 27136 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 58368 bytes
   dmime.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 171520 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 33280 bytes
 dmstyle.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 98816 bytes
 dmsynth.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 100864 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 76800 bytes
  system.dll: 1.00.3705.0000 English Final Retail 4/10/2003 03:48:41 1163264 bytes
   dx7vb.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 602624 bytes
   dx8vb.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 1189888 bytes
 dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 1675264 bytes
   mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 924432 bytes
   mfc42.dll: 6.00.8665.0000 English Beta Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 995383 bytes
 wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 21504 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 64512 bytes
 devenum.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 132096 bytes
  dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1125 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 498205 bytes
  mciqtz.drv: 4.00.0096.0729 English Final Retail 8/17/1998 05:21:54 11776 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 34304 bytes
 mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 136192 bytes
   msdmo.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 13312 bytes
  encapi.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 18944 bytes
    qasf.dll: 9.00.0000.2980 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 03:34:40 241664 bytes
    qcap.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 257024 bytes
     qdv.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 311808 bytes
    qdvd.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 449024 bytes
   qedit.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 1798144 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 733184 bytes
  quartz.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 1962496 bytes
  quartz.vxd:                 Final Retail 8/17/1998 05:21:56 5672 bytes
 strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3928 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 08:00:00 251904 bytes
  vidx16.dll: 0.00.0000.0000 English Final Retail 8/17/1998 05:21:56 10240 bytes
 iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 11/18/1998 19:35:16 199680 bytes
  ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 11/14/2002 15:58:00 848384 bytes
 ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 11/14/2002 15:58:02 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 11/14/2002 15:58:02 338432 bytes
 ir50_32.dll: 5.2818.0015.0055 English Final Retail 5/17/1999 16:12:56 755200 bytes
 ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 11/14/2002 15:58:04 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 11/14/2002 15:58:04 183808 bytes
   ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 1/5/1999 22:49:36 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 324096 bytes
      ks.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 130304 bytes
  ksproxy.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 117248 bytes
  ksuser.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 4096 bytes
  stream.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 45696 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 5248 bytes
   mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 15:00:00 4608 bytes
 mskssrv.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 7424 bytes
  swenum.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 4096 bytes
   mstee.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 10:14:32 5504 bytes
 bdaplgin.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 11:33:40 16896 bytes
  bdasup.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 12:03:54 11392 bytes
  msdvbnp.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 11:33:20 52224 bytes
psisdecd.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 11:33:32 354816 bytes
 psisrndr.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 11:33:24 30208 bytes
   ipsink.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 11:33:42 14848 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 11:33:22 57856 bytes
  ndisip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/7/2002 09:56:36 10112 bytes
     mpe.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/7/2002 09:55:36 15104 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 12:03:54 14976 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 11:34:46 1230336 bytes
    slip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 12:03:56 10880 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 12:04:14 83968 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 12:04:12 16384 bytes
  vbisurf.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 11:33:56 27648 bytes
   msyuv.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 12:04:20 16896 bytes
 kstvtune.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 22:07:26 274432 bytes
   ksxbar.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 11:33:50 39424 bytes
 kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 22:07:34 226304 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 12:04:12 18688 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 12:04:14 47104 bytes
    msdv.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 11/13/2002 05:15:30 52096 bytes


----------



## G K

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
DivX Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,divxdec.ax,5.00.0005.0830
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
InterVideo Video Decoder,0x00700000,2,4,ivivideo.ax,4.00.0011.0389
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
InterVideo Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,IviAudioProcess.ax,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Indeo® video 5.11 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,Ir50_32.dll,5.2818.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.0001.0900
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
Xing® VideoCD Navigator,0x00600000,0,2,rpds3260.dll,6.00.0008.0642
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.04.2600.1142
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Indeo® video 5.11 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,Ir50_32.dll,5.2818.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Internal LMRT Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,LMRTREND.dll,6.00.0004.0827
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Render Dib New,0x00200000,1,1,ezrgb24.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1125
TrueMotion 2.0 Decompressor,0x00600001,1,1,tm20dec.ax,1.00.0000.0001
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1125
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1125
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1125
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1125
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1125
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.04.2600.1142
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.0000.0900
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
DivX Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,divxdec.ax,5.00.0005.0830
LEAD MCMP/MJPEG Codec,0x00100000,1,1,LCodcCMP.dll,1.00.0000.0013
LEAD MCMP/MJPEG Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,LCodcCMP.dll,1.00.0000.0013
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
InterVideo Audio Decoder,0x00700000,1,1,iviaudio.ax,4.00.0011.0389
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.0000.0900
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Cutlist File Source,0x00200000,0,1,qcut.dll,6.00.0002.0902
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1125
InterVideo Navigator,0x00190000,0,3,ivinav.ax,4.00.0011.0389
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.0001.0900
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,Iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1125
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1125
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1125
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1125
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1125
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1125
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1125
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1125
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
URL StreamRenderer,0x00600000,1,0,LMRTREND.dll,6.00.0004.0827
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.0001.0900
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,6.05.0001.0900
IVF source filter,0x00600000,0,1,Ivfsrc.ax,5.10.0002.0051
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.04.2600.1142
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.0001.0900
RealPlayer Audio Filter,0x00200000,1,1,rpds3260.dll,6.00.0008.0642
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Lyric Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1125
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
WMplug,0x009001f4,1,1,wtwmplug.ax,
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.00.3312.0000
Windows Media Pad VU Data Grabber,0x00600000,1,0,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0001
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.0001.0900
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
ShotBoundaryDet,0x00200000,1,1,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0001
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x0009c400,1,1,Ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00030d40,1,1,Ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.0000.0900
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.0000.0900
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.0000.0900

Video Compressors:
WMVideo Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,Ir50_32.dll,5.2818.0015.0055
Indeo® video 5.11 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,Ir50_32.dll,5.2818.0015.0055
LEAD MCMP/MJPEG Codec,0x00100000,1,1,LCodcCMP.dll,1.00.0000.0013
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
DivX 5.0.5 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Indeo® video 5.11,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
LEAD MCMP/MJPEG Codec (VFW),0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Intel Indeo® Video Raw R1.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900


----------



## G K

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900

Audio Capture Sources:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.0001.0900
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,6.05.0001.0900

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.04.2600.1142
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.04.2600.1142
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.04.2600.1142

Audio Renderers:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900
DirectSound: Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0900

WDM Streaming System Devices:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,14,2,,5.03.0000.0900


*does the Kirby dance*

Now you may post.


----------



## Hellbreather

oooh......my......god......what have I done     lol


----------



## jbrown456

i think it might help to know what media player you use


----------



## Hellbreather

I did ask but he didn't reply. What media player do you have????


----------



## G K

I have Windows Media Player. It recently asked me do I want to update but I keep declining, because I don't really need a new one. Untill they make something like an Advanced MIDI thing so I have to update, I probably won't get it. But if it asks me again and I have the time I'll download it. (It doesn't matter about the Media Player.)


----------



## Hellbreather

G K said:
			
		

> (It doesn't matter about the Media Player.)


What makes you think that GK?


----------



## G K

Well, like I said, I can have all sounds off and move my mouse cursor around and it'll jump to one place to another when the skipping thing, well, skips. I don't really think it'd have to do with the sound player, etc. (And it still hasn't asked me yet. Probably will soon)


----------



## Praetor

> -----------
> DirectMusic
> -----------
> DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
> DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
> Acceleration: n/a
> Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
> Realtek AC97 Audio, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
> Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
> Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
> Registry: OK
> Test Result: Not run


Seems like the audio acceleration isnt on/available. 


 Control Panel
 Sounds and Audio
 Audio Tab
 Click the top Advanced button
 Performance Tab
 Set both sliders to far right



> What makes you think that GK?


It really shouldnt matter all that much ... media players for the most part dont have an "audio acceleration" issue.


----------



## G K

Sorry dude, I thought we had it. Both are to the right. I mean, they were to the right, to begin with.


----------



## jbrown456

*Oh Boy.....*

Now i have no idea what is going on. Search it on google


----------



## G K

Ok, UPDATE...
I did a Belarc Computer Profile...
I dunno if others can view it or not...
file:///c:/Program%20Files/Belarc/Advisor/System/tmp/(Metalbear).html
I doubt it.
And I can't post all of it, durnit, so I'm going to have to break up the durn thing, just like before.
But, if it can cure my problems... I'll do it...


----------



## G K

Computer Profile Summary
Computer Name: 	Metalbear (in WORKGROUP)
Profile Date: 	Sunday, June 05, 2005 4:20:51 PM
Advisor Version: 	7.0m
Windows Logon: 	Owner

Click here for Belarc's System Management products, for large and small companies.

Operating System 	  	System Model
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 1 (build 2600) 	  	HP Pavilion 061 DF210A-ABA a210n 05+1211RE101GLEND10
System Serial Number: MXM3260HG7 NA200
Enclosure Type: Other
Processor a 	  	Main Circuit Board b
2.50 gigahertz Intel Celeron
8 kilobyte primary memory cache
128 kilobyte secondary memory cache 	  	Board: TriGem Computer Inc. Glendale motherboard
BIOS: Phoenix Technologies LTD 6.00 04/25/2003
Drives 	  	Memory Modules c,d
80.01 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
61.85 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

JLMS XJ-HD166S [CD-ROM drive]
SONY CD-RW CRX215E5 [CD-ROM drive]
3.5" format removeable media [Floppy drive]

ST380012A [Hard drive] (80.03 GB) -- drive 0, s/n 3JV1WEGA, rev 4.06, SMART Status: Healthy 	  	248 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot 'J5G3' has 256 MB
Slot 'J5G2' is Empty
  	Local Drive Volumes


c: (NTFS on drive 0) 	75.15 GB 	61.26 GB free
d: (FAT32 on drive 0) 	4.86 GB 	594 MB free
  	Network Drives
  	None detected
Users (mouse over user name for details) 	  	Printers
local user accounts	last logon
 Owner 	6/5/2005 2:06:26 PM 	(admin)
local system accounts
 Administrator 	never 	(admin)
 Guest 	never 	
 HelpAssistant 	never 	
 SUPPORT_388945a0 	never 	
 SUPPORT_fddfa904 	never 	

DISABLED Marks a disabled account;   LOCKED OUT Marks a locked account

Amyuni PDF Converter 2.06 	on LPT1:
hp deskjet 5550 series 	on USB001
hp deskjet 5550 series 	on USB001
Microsoft Shared Fax Driver 	on SHRFAX:
Controllers 	  	Display
Standard floppy disk controller
Intel(r) 82801DB Ultra ATA Storage Controller-24CB
Primary IDE Channel [Controller]
Secondary IDE Channel [Controller] 	  	Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller [Display adapter]
hp mx703 [Monitor] (15.7"vis, April 2003)
Bus Adapters 	  	Multimedia
Intel(r) 82801DB/DBM USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller - 24CD
Intel(r) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C2
Intel(r) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C4
Intel(r) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C7 	  	Realtek AC'97 Audio
Communications 	  	Other Devices
Lucent Win Modem


RAS Async Adapter
	IP Address: 	209.214.63.123 / 32
	Gateway: 	209.214.63.123
	Physical Address: 	00:53:45:00:00:00
Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
	Dhcp Server: 	none responded
	Physical Address: 	00:40:2B:63:E4:2C

Networking Dns Servers: 	205.152.37.254
205.152.132.235
	  	USB Human Interface Device
USB Printing Support
Intel(R) Graphics Chipset (KCH) Driver
Intel(R) Graphics Platform (SoftBIOS) Driver
HP PS2 Keyboard (2K - 3)
PS/2 Compatible Mouse
USB Root Hub (4x)
Virus Protection [Back to Top] 	 
Norton AntiVirus Version 10.00
    Virus Definitions Version 6/3/2005 Rev 35
    Last Disk Scan on Wednesday, May 18, 2005 7:22:25 PM
    Realtime File Scanning On

Missing Microsoft Security Hotfixes [Back to Top]
					These required security hotfixes (using the 05/10/2005 Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary) were not found installed. Note: CIS benchmarks require that Critical and Important severity security hotfixes must be installed. 	
Q323255	 -	 Critical	 (details...)
Q329115	 -	 Important	 (details...)
Q329170	 -	 Low	 (details...)
Q329390	 -	 Critical	 (details...)
Q329834	 -	 Low	 (details...)
Q810833	 -	 Moderate	 (details...)
Q815021	 -	 Important	 (details...)
Q817606	 -	 Important	 (details...)
Q823182	 -	 Critical	 (details...)
Q823559	 -	 Critical	 (details...)
Q824105	 -	 Critical	 (details...)
Q825119	 -	 Critical	 (details...)
Q828741	 -	 Critical	 (details...)
Q832483	 -	 Important	 (details...)
Q835732	 -	 Critical	 (details...)
Q837001	 -	 Important	 (details...)
Q839645	 -	 Important	 (details...)
Q840315	 -	 Critical	 (details...)
Q840374	 -	 Important	 (details...)
Q841356	 -	 Critical	 (details...)
Q841533	 -	 Important	 (details...)
Q841873	 -	 Critical	 (details...)
Q871250	 -	 Important	 (details...)
Q873333	 -	 Important	 (details...)
Q873339	 -	 Important	 (details...)
Q873376	 -	 Critical	 (details...)
Q885250	 -	 Critical	 (details...)
Q885835	 -	 Important	 (details...)
Q885836	 -	 Important	 (details...)
Q888113	 -	 Important	 (details...)
Q888302	 -	 Important	 (details...)
Q890175	 -	 Critical	 (details...)
Q890859	 -	 Important	 (details...)
Q890923	 -	 Critical	 (details...)
Q891781	 -	 Critical	 (details...)
Q893066	 -	 Critical	 (details...)
Q893086	 -	 Important	 (details...)


----------



## G K

Installed Microsoft Hotfixes  [Back to Top]
Internet Explorer 6
    SP1
passed verification        KB834707-IE6SP1-20040929.091901	 on 11/1/2004	 (details...)
Internet Explorer
no verification data    SP1	 	 (SP1)
Windows XP
    SP2
no verification data        Q327979	 on 8/9/2003	 (details...)
no verification data        Q329256	 on 8/9/2003	 (details...)
no verification data        Q329909	 on 8/9/2003	 (details...)
passed verification        Q331958	 on 8/9/2003	 (details...)
passed verification        Q810243	 on 8/9/2003	 (details...)
passed verification        Q811789	 on 8/9/2003	 (details...)
passed verification        KB828035	 on 4/23/2004	 (details...)
passed verification        KB840987	 on 11/1/2004	 (details...)
passed verification        KB842773	 on 9/5/2004	 (details...)
	  	No details available

Click here to see all available Microsoft security hotfixes for this computer.

[installed security hotfix]      	Marks a security hotfix (using the 05/10/2005 Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary)
verifies OK 	Marks a hotfix that verifies correctly
fails verification 	Marks a hotfix that fails verification (note that failing hotfixes need to be reinstalled)
  	Unmarked hotfixes lack the data to allow verification

Click here for Belarc's System Management products, for large and small companies.

Software Licenses [Back to Top]

Belarc - Advisor	c144aaac
Corel - WordPerfect Productivity Pack	WXP
Microsoft - Interactive Training	09903-OEM-0000007-00000 (Key: TM66R-2Q86K-HXPBD-CQ9TR-9WTQY)e
Microsoft - Internet Explorer	55277-OEM-0011903-00106 (Key: MK48G-CG8VJ-BRVBB-38MQ9-3PMFT)e
Microsoft - MediaPlayer	69808-849-7842034-04087
Microsoft - Picture It! Express 7.0	69326-828-7712121-04571 (Key: FQK74-FXGMX-GP78V-XDWDC-YFQYD)
Microsoft - WebFldrs XP	12345-111-1111111-95385
Microsoft - Windows XP Home Edition	55277-OEM-0011903-00106 (Key: MK48G-CG8VJ-BRVBB-38MQ9-3PMFT)e
Symantec Corporation - MSRedist	1
Symantec Corporation - Norton AntiVirus	1
Symantec Corporation - Norton SystemWorks 2004	NSW2003.06
Symantec Corporation - Norton WMI Update	1
Symantec Corporation - NSW_DRM_COLLECTION	1
Symantec Corp - SymNet	1


----------



## G K

Software Versions  (mouse over * for details, click * for location)  [Back to Top]
aaa - pCustomCaption Version 1.00 *
ACDSee Version 3, 1, 1, 301 *
Adobe Acrobat Reader Version 5.0.0.0 *
America Online Inc. - AOL On Desktop Version 1, 0, 0, 73 *
America Online, Inc. - AOL Instant Messenger Version 5.9.3702 *
AOL - 4114.65a Client Version Version 7.0.0.0 *
Apple Computer, Inc. - iTunes Version 4.7.1.30 *
Apple Computer, Inc. - QuickTime QuickTime 6.5.2 *
Application CD Creator Version 0, 0, 3, 33 *
ArcSoft - PhotoImpression Version 4.0.0.78 *
ArcSoft Inc. - Greeting Card Creator Version 1.0.0.126 *
AWS Convergence Technologies, Inc. - WeatherBug Version 6, 3, 0, 5 *
Belarc, Inc. - Advisor Version 7.0m *
Broderbund LLC - EReg32 Application Version 1, 0, 1, 0 *
Broderbund Media Manager Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
Broderbund Properties LLC - The Print Shop 15.0 Version 5.0.0.1139 *
Broderbund Properties LLC - The Print Shop 15.0 Version 6.0.0.1139 *
Callisto Corporation - PhotoParade Player Version 5, 0, 0, 1 *
Cat Daddy Games, LLC - Full Strength Strongman Competition Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
CompuServe Interactive Services, Inc. - 4114.123a Client Version Version 7.0.0.0 *
Configure Calm Before the Storm *
Configure Lake Scenes *
Corel Corporation Limited - PerfectScript 10 Version 10.0.0.663 *
Corel Corporation Limited - Quattro(R) Pro 10 Version 10.0.0.663 *
Corel Corporation Limited - WordPerfect (R) Office 2002 Version 10.0.0.663 *
Corel Corporation Limited - WordPerfect(R) 10 Version 10.0.0.663 *
Corel(R) Presentations (TM) 10 Version 10.0.0.663 *
Cyber Power System Inc. - Power Panel ( Plus ) Version 2, 1, 4, 0 *
Cyber Power System Inc. - PowerPanel Version 2, 1, 4, 0 *
Decoder Configuration *
Developed by Cat Daddy Games, published by Activision - Cat Daddy GolfGame Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
Digital Information Network - TrueWeather Version 1, 0, 0, 332 *
Digital Storm's Diversions(tm) Version 1, 0, 0, 4 *
DivX Player 2.1 *
Dooley Proggies ^_^ - AC codegen Shell Version 1.01.0016 *
EarthLink - TA2003 Lite Version 2003.1.12.0 *
EMusic *
EnrWiz Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
Eugene Roshal - WinRAR archiver Version 3.30.5.0 *
Europress Software - The Games Factory Stand Alone Game Version 1.7.1.38 *
Expert Software - autorun Version 1.00 *
Expert Software, Inc - Project1 Version 1.00 *
Free Software Trial *
FreshDevices Corp. - FreshDownload Version 7.30.1.0 *
Frontcode Technologies - WinMX Version 3.31 *
Game Maker 5 *
GameHouse Super Bounce Out! Version 2.30 *
GameHouse Super Collapse! II Version 1.1 *
GameHouse Super Collapse! Version 2, 7, 0, 0 *
GameHouse, Inc - Super Pop & Drop! Version 1.01 *
Gray Design Associates - Puzzle Master 3 Version 1.0 *
Hewlett Packard - AOL Launcher Version 1, 0, 0, 3 *
Hewlett Packard - MSN Launcher Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
Hewlett-Packard - HP Service Delivery Platform Version 2,0,0,768 *
Hewlett-Packard - HP ToggleClient Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
Hewlett-Packard - HPSysInfo Version 7.2.0.0 *
Hewlett-Packard - WebReg Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
Hewlett-Packard Co. - Cloaker, Cloaker, Cloaker! Version 3, 0, 0, 0 *
Hewlett-Packard Co. - HP DeskJet A.03.01.03 *
Hewlett-Packard Company - HP Memories Disc Creator Software Version 1.0.7.0 *
Hewlett-Packard Company - HP Printer Assistant Version 3.0.104 *
Hewlett-Packard Company - hpsysdrv Version 1, 7, 0, 0 *
Hewlett-Packard Company KBD EXE Version 1.0.2.0 *
Hewlett-Packard Company PS2 EXE Version 1.0.2.1 *
Hewlett-Packard hpgs2wnd Version 2,3,0,0\ 162 *
HP DeskJet Version 2,133,0,0 *
HPDirector Module Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
Hpi_Prnt Application Version 1.2.0.66 *
HpqCmon Application Version 1.2.0.66 *
HpqPhUnl Application Version 1.2.0.66 *
HubertWare - NetBattle Version 0.09.0003 *
ICQ ICQRun Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
ICQLite Version 20, 32, 2315, 0 *
ICQLiteUninstall Application Version 20, 32, 2315, 0 *
INMASO GenericBrowser Version 2, 0, 0, 0 *
Inno Setup Version 51.34.0.0 *
Intel(R) Common User Interface Version 7,0,0,2082 *
InterVideo Inc. - WinDVD Application Version 4.0 *
Intuit - Quicken 2003 for Windows Version 010.000.000.000 *
Intuit - Quicken 99 for Windows Version 008.000.000.000 *
Java Web Start *
javaw.exe *
Jordan Russell - Inno Setup Uninstaller Version 51.6.0.0 *
Lavasoft Ad-Aware SE VI.Second Edition * 	MakeMusic! Inc. - Finale® NotePad for Windows Version 2004 *
Microsoft (r) Windows Script Host Version 5.6.0.6626 *
Microsoft .NET Framework Wizards Version 1.0.3300.0 *
Microsoft Corporation - Internet Explorer Version 6.00.2800.1106 *
Microsoft Corporation - Messenger Version 4.7 *
Microsoft Corporation - MSN Messenger Version 7.0.0813 *
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Installer - Unicode Version 2.0.2600.1106 *
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Movie Maker Version 2.0.3312.0 *
Microsoft Corporation - Windows® NetMeeting® Version 3.01 *
Microsoft Interactive Training Version 3, 5, 0, 116 *
Microsoft Open Database Connectivity Version 3.520.9030.0 *
Microsoft Picture It! 7.0 Version 7.00.0716.0 *
Microsoft Windows Media Player Version 6.4.09.1125 *
Microsoft(R) Windows Media Player Version 9.00.00.2980 *
Microsoft® Corporation - Update Detection Module Version 7.00.0716.0 *
Microsoft® Fax Server Version 5.2.1776.1023 *
Microsoft® Internet Services Version 6.1.27.0 *
Mindscape Catalog *
Mindscape, Inc. - LEGO Island Version 1, 1, 0, 0 *
MindVision - Installer VISE 2.8.3 Version 2.8.3 *
MindVision Software - Installer VISE Version 3.6.1 *
mIRC Version 6.16 *
Mozilla - Firefox Version 1.7.8: 2005051112 *
NVIDIA Driver Helper Service, Version 43.03 Version 6.14.01.4303 *
OLYMPUS OPTICAL CO.,LTD. - CAMEDIA Master Version 4, 1, 0, 8 *
OPShellA.exe *
PC System Recovery Version 2, 2, 0, 1 *
PC-Doctor *
PREVIEWCLIENT Application Version 6.2.3 (Build 66R) *
PRNCONF Application Version 1.0.0.0 *
Propel Accelerator Propel Accelerator 4.2 *
Propel Software Corporation - BellSouth Accelerator Technology: Version 4.2.2.22 *
Python extension Version 2.2.0.146 *
python.exe *
pythonw.exe *
Qsc - GP-Install Version 5.0 *
RealNetworks, Inc. - RealOne Player (32-bit) Version 0.1.0.1622 *
RealNetworks, Inc. - RealOne Player (32-bit) Version 6.0.11.853 *
RealNetworks, Inc. - RealOne Player (32-bit) Version 7.0.0.1177 *
Recguard Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
Recovery Tools CD LauncherCreator Application Version 5,0,0,0 *
Road Atlas *
SEGA Swirl Version 1, 0, 0, 5 *
shortcut Application Version 1, 0, 0, 5 *
Softex OmniPass Service *
Softex OmniPass Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
SoftThinks - Application Recovery Program Version 5, 0, 1, 4 *
Sonic & Knuckles Collection *
SONIC CD *
Sonic Solutions - RecordNow Version 5.00 *
Sonic Update Manager Version 1.0.0.1 *
SpamSubtract from interMute Version 1,0,0,66 *
SpongeBob Nick Clickable *
SunJavaUpdateSched *
Swat v1.0.2 *
Symantec AntiVirus AutoProtect Version 9.2 *
Symantec Core Component Version 1, 8, 48, 79 *
Symantec Corporation - Common Client Version 2.1.6.3 *
Symantec Corporation - LiveUpdate Version 2.6.14.0 *
Symantec Corporation - Norton AntiVirus Version 10.00.2 *
Symantec Corporation - Norton CleanSweep Fast & Safe Cleanup Version 8.0 *
Symantec Corporation - Norton CleanSweep Version 8.0 *
Symantec Corporation - Norton Password Manager Version 2004.1.406 *
Symantec Corporation - Norton Security Center Version 2005.1 *
Symantec Corporation - Norton Speed Disk Version 17.0.0.83 *
Symantec Corporation - Norton Speed Disk Version 7.00.0.24 *
Symantec Corporation - Norton Utilities for Windows Version 17.0.0.83 *
Symantec Corporation - Norton Utilities Version 17.0.0.83 *
Symantec Corporation - Wipe Info Version 17.0.0.83 *
Symantec Integrator Version 6.5.610 *
Symantec ScriptBlocking Version 1, 1, 1, 131 *
Symantec Security Drivers Version 5.5 *
T.L.C.P.P. L.L.C. - ExpressIt Stand Alone Player Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
Ultra Blast 95 *
UniSoft Inc. - Poker Broker 32-Bit Version 3.0 Version 3.00 *
Updates from HP *
VERITAS Software, Inc. - Backup Exec Desktop Version 1.0.0.1 *
WebLink Application Version 2.00.00 *
WebSeach Toolbar support NT service *
WebSearch Toolbar Plugin Server *
WildTangent Game Loader Version 5.0.0.190 *
Willow Software - Anvil Studio Version 2005.01.0002 *
WinTools for IE service *
Yahoo! Messenger Version 6,0,0,1750 *
* Click to see where software is installed.
a. Megahertz measurement may be inaccurate if other programs were busy during last analysis.
b. Data may be transferred on the bus at one, two, or four times the Bus Clock rate.
c. Memory slot contents may not add up to Installed Memory if some memory is not recognized by Windows.
d. Memory slot contents is reported by the motherboard BIOS. Contact system vendor if slot contents are wrong.
e. This may be the manufacturer's factory installed product key rather than yours.


----------



## Praetor

1. Update your Directx
2. Do you have the latest drivers for everything installed?


----------



## atomic

Ive heard of a similar problem when one of the computers drives was in PIO mode rather than DMA...just a thought.


----------



## Praetor

Yes indeed quite possible but even if it was running in PIO, MIDI files should hardly skip (worth a check though)


----------



## Reerrarly

*Onodot.net Free Cloaking and Redirecting - Affiliate Link*

Hi Everybody!

Have a look on this a free URL forwarding service allow link cloaking on subdomains. This is new service, there is a lot new free names for your long url, hurry up.

You can get advanced very detailed live stats. 

If you want earn money, join to affiliate program and earn unlimited income.

*Url Forwarding* & *Link Cloaking*


----------

